# Weird Error in SH Forum



## el-remmen (Nov 17, 2007)

I am trying to update my story hour and keeping getting this message when I try to preview or submit the post:



> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> 
> 1. Please complete both the subject and message fields. Press the back button, correct the problem and try again.
> 2. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.




It is a long post (about as long as usual), so it is definitely not too short.  I have tried several times. I am using Firefox if that matters.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 17, 2007)

I was able to get it posted by splitting it into two posts, but I am still not sure why it was happening.  I did a lot of troubleshooting pasting in sections at a time and trying variations and the times it would not register as having any text were inconsistent.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2007)

I've run into that once, and sometimes trying to post it the second time after the error fixes the issue.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 18, 2007)

Though I haven't run into it, I know that several other people have, especially with Story Hours.

When was the last time you posted or editted your SH before this current attempt?


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 18, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> When was the last time you posted or editted your SH before this current attempt?





The last actual update, not just any post?

that would have been: 11-10-07, 07:56 AM

If just my previous post before the one that finally made it through then it was 11-16-07, 02:25 PM.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 18, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> The last actual update, not just any post?
> 
> that would have been: 11-10-07, 07:56 AM
> 
> If just my previous post before the one that finally made it through then it was 11-16-07, 02:25 PM.




Huh, well that shoots down my theory.

I was thinking that post length had been changed as a result of increased traffic, but I know there were reports before the 10th.

Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 18, 2007)

We didn't change post length. It's a known bug, and one that will be fixed with the new version of vBulletin. Soon, I suspect!


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 20, 2008)

It's doing it again!  Grrrr!


----------



## sniffles (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm having that problem too. Not when I preview a post, though. Instead it happens if I try to edit a previously submitted post.

I was just updating two of my Story Hour threads a few minutes ago and was able to edit posts in the first thread with no difficulty. But when I went to edit a post in the second thread I got the same message that el-remmen received.

(edit) Whoops! I missed PC's response. The post I was trying to edit when I got the error was a very long one. That explains it.


----------

